# Lore of Shadow and Mishap



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The other day when I was running through the BRB and read up on how magic works. I ran into two very interesting bits:

1, Miscast is worked out after the effect of the spell has been worked out.

2, The special perk of the Lore of Shadows says that should I succeed in casting any LoS spell, I can swap the caster with any friendly character of the same troop type if it is within 18".

WTF?

Now, the very first pages of the book tell you that should this happen (page 10 to be precise, in the "Sequence" box on the lower right corner of the page), meaning "which one am I supposed to do first?", the player whose turn it is shall decide.

Long story short, if your Wizard got the miscast from a LoS spell and you absolutely don't want him to get blood on the wrong peoples' suit just in case then you can just conveniently swap the guy with someone else, potentially saving your BSB or your General from a one-sided challange or charge, or you just feel like being the dick of the day.

Pretty neat, eh?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Especially considering where you can make the miscast go off. If your cannon fodder is in contact with some elites, and you transfer there. :laugh:


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

You have made a slight error ther which may affect peoples understanding, Khorothis. The actual rule is that the mage can exchange places with a *character model of the same troop type* rather than just a model of the same troop type. And most of your characters are probably in elite units anyway

but, stil a very good point! could come in very useful to remember this little trick


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

sir_m1ke said:


> You have made a slight error ther which may affect peoples understanding, Khorothis. The actual rule is that the mage can exchange places with a *character model of the same troop type* rather than just a model of the same troop type. And most of your characters are probably in elite units anyway
> 
> but, stil a very good point! could come in very useful to remember this little trick


Thanks for pointing it out, thats what I originally meant. 

I know it is limited but it depends on what army you're playing with. If it is WoC this isn't as good a trick because you don't want to blast your Warriors into oblivion, whereas the Skaven or DE could make very good use of this methinks.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

A few questions on this, 
By character model of the same troop type does this mean another wizard or any other mounted/unmounted character.
Does it have to be from your own army or could you swap out for an enemy character and hope for a big blast (and make the enemy character an easy kill)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

"Troop type" refers to whether the model is Infantry, Cavalry, Monstrous Infantry, Monstrous Cavalry, War Beast, War Machine, or Monstrous Beast.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> A few questions on this,
> By character model of the same troop type does this mean another wizard or any other mounted/unmounted character.
> Does it have to be from your own army or could you swap out for an enemy character and hope for a big blast (and make the enemy character an easy kill)


SoH answered your first question, so I'll take the second. 

I just realised I missed that part too, I fixed it now. You can only swap, obviously, friendly characters. It wouldn't make much sense if you changed places with Archaon, who was previously with his 12 Swords of Chaos... uke:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to admit it would be funny though although I'd probably pick a character that my standard troops could kill, like a wizard or bsb, and not the avatar of the dark gods.
Could you imagine the look on your opponents face when you total powered a devestating spell, put his wizard in mortal danger and large templated 1 of his units:grin:
Might be worth switching a wizard out with a lone sniper engineer though as it's bound to be a cheaper loss if you roll big on the miscast, failing that keep a cheap hero fighty character lurking at the back of the unit.


----------

